

Facebook facing class action lawsuit from Kansas lawyer over tracking cookies - tilt
http://thenextweb.com/facebook/2011/10/06/facebook-facing-class-action-lawsuit-from-kansas-lawyer-over-tracking-cookies/

======
natural_order
Privacy 1 : Vanity 50?

It's a start I suppose.

